# My Yoder Experience



## greg gambill (Jul 18, 2014)

20140711_153836.jpg



__ greg gambill
__ Jul 18, 2014






(Updated 7/23)

I have had my Cheyenne for a couple of weeks now and really l like the product.  So far I have smoked several racks of ribs, a couple of pork butts, 3 large king salmons, and some bratwurst….Even the sausages came out with an awesome smoke ring!  The ¼ inch material heats up fantastic and holds heat extremely well.  With the heat management plate installed the temperature variation between the two ends of the smoking chamber ranged 12-15 degrees.  After opening the access door, the internal temperature returns quickly.  There is minimal smoke loss and it functions great as delivered.

I ordered the heat management plate, main chamber charcoal grate and the custom cover.  

When it finally arrived I was disappointed to find Yoder did not include the charcoal grate or the cover.  I called Yoder on Monday and left the details on the customer service voice mail.  I followed up with an email to the customer service department and got an automated email providing me with a ticket number and assurance that I would be contacted quickly.

When I was contacted by Yoder Customer Service, they bent over backward to correct the issues and I was able to get the missing products shipped out the next day.

Thanks!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 19, 2014)

Too bad a company with a solid product dropped the ball on the little stuff.  In this day of social media with the huge emphasis on "customer experience" companies are learning the hard way that poor customer service can push them quickly into the chasm of lost sales and shrinking revenue.  The corporate attitudes of "you bought it, it's your problem" are long gone.  Transparency is everywhere.  Your post is a perfect example.  Even though you said good things about the Yoder, people who read it will remember the negative customer service response and think twice about a Yoder purchase.  If Yoder was smart, they'd call you and immediately resolve your issues, including reimbursement for your HD purchase.     

BTW, if you think what I wrote is merely an opinion, you'd be wrong.  My corporate responsibilities are shifting away from financials to customer service for all the reasons I mentioned plus ones I didn't.


----------



## greg gambill (Jul 19, 2014)

You're right on the money....I cant say enough good things about the smoker though!

Cheers


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 19, 2014)

The buzzword in the corporate environment these days is "Net Promoter Score," in other words, how likely are you to promote your purchase satisfaction by word of mouth and on social media.  When you receive those "surveys" after a purchase or service that have you rate your satisfaction from 0 to 10, that is a Net Promoter Score survey.  The highest NPS ratings are in the 8 out of 10 range.  I won't mention the lowest rest but you can find them online.  It will be interesting to see if you get a survey from the company.

BTW, I give SMF an NPS of 10!


----------



## greg gambill (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm still a newbie to the site, but the people, the tips, and the attitude gets a "10" from me too!


----------



## timberjet (Jul 19, 2014)

Greg Gambill said:


> I'm still a newbie to the site, but the people, the tips, and the attitude gets a "10" from me too!


Me three!


----------



## jtrainor56 (Jul 21, 2014)

Greg,

Sorry to hear that you had problems with Yoder support. I own a YS640 and had excellent response from their support and from Don Cary at Yoder and Josh Cary at ATBBQ. There is a Facebook page for YS owners and with over 500+ members I have not heard of anyone having the problem with support. If you want I will let both of them know about this.... I have no ties to Yoder except for being a satisfied smoker owner. Let me know..

Joe.


----------



## greg gambill (Jul 21, 2014)

Yoder contacted me today and explained an issue in their system had delayed their response.  Joey in the customer service department went over and above to resolve the issues and provided fantastic support.

and best of all, i am still lovin' that smoker!

Cheers


----------



## rico2303 (Sep 8, 2014)

hi, 
i am new in the forum. I want to import a Yoder or a Horizon to Europe. After approx. 100h of searching original US smoker my impression is that both manufacturers seems to be in the premium segment. Is this right or are there some others at this level? I want a smoker like the yoder Durango 20".


----------

